# Polishing Anarchist



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

(If this thread is in the wrong section, could the admins please be so kind as to move it)

So I was busy in the garage on Sunday and decided to do a very quick sanding and polish of my Anarchist. (Just to be different as I see everyone else Patinas theirs.  )

This is what she looked like before I began.












I made 2 holders out of Nylon to squeeze the tube against.











Then used some scotchbrite pads






then 600 grit sandpaper











Then the scotchbrite again






And gave it a couple of coats of clearcoat (cheapie can type)






Left it to dry for a day and polished it up with automotive polish.
And this is the current result.






The sanding and polishing was just a quick thing to do, and I used the cheapie clearcoat just as a temp protector.

Will put a lot more effort into it for the next go. Want to see if I can get a mirror like shine to it in the end.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (25/3/15)

What a difference. Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/3/15)

That looks awesome. I wish I had a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

Alex said:


> That looks awesome. I wish I had a lathe.


You are more than welcome to come and use mine.

Edit : or should I say my In-Law's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

Alex said:


> That looks awesome. I wish I had a lathe.



I could also try and find you one. My father-in-law repairs these machines and regularly buys up old ones, fixes them and resells them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (25/3/15)

Wow, that looks cool... polished copper for the win.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

Renesh said:


> Wow, that looks cool... polished copper for the win.....


Thanks @Renesh 

This was just a quick polish. Next time I will take my time with it.


----------



## Necris (25/3/15)

Looks great,im actually looking into clear 26650 battery warps for protecting patinas.
essentially clear heat shrink tube


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

Necris said:


> Looks great,im actually looking into clear 26650 battery warps for protecting patinas.
> essentially clear heat shrink tube


Now there is an idea!


----------

